

Immigrant Creates U.S. Jobs, Gets Boot Over Visa - trustfundbaby
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/Economy/visa-problem-prevents-entrepreneur-creating-american-jobs/story?id=14857757#.TrHtbyO29By

======
9085
Immigration laws are ridiculous. If they can create a successful business that
can give jobs to many, why would you not support that? I think the government
really needs an overhaul on how they think of small business and
entrepreneurs. They are what keep this country afloat. You simply can not
create a mega-corporation that employs hundreds if not thousands out of thin
air. It starts as a small business (or, more commonly for us here, a startup).

The big problem, I think, is that they know this and it's precisely why it's
happening. Lobbying by mega-corps is very detrimental to our economy. Which in
turn effects social issues. Thus an all encompassing negative outcome.

Occupy.

